# In need of Fenbendazole dosing help



## Mavcat (Jan 17, 2016)

I have a camallanus worm problem and am having difficulty with the dosage instructions of Fish Bendazole from Thomas Laboratories (Amazon). The instructions say to soak 4oz of food in water with a packet (250g) of meds... I have 5 fish in a 46 gallon tank. How do I break down the dose instructions for the few fish I have?
1 angelfish (2"), 2 female betta's, 1 red tail shark, 1 bristlenose pleco.

This is the last of my fish after the parasite has killed everyone else off. I'd hate to lose them too from the worms or from me overdosing them. 

Your recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

I have never used Bendazole, but I had camallanus worm last year in my tank, probably got it from one of the dwarf ram i got from big als.

I did catch it early and tried the levamisole coated food, but what I found is that the med dissolved too quickly in water so it wasn't as effective. Then i bought levamisole straight up and dosed the entire tank, 3 times, 1 week apart and now I am camallanus worm free.

You can buy them from Angel Fins, they ship pretty quickly and I was skeptical at first, but it worked with no casualty - planted tank and all (I did take out all the nerite snails) - the shrimps (ghost and amano) were left in there.

https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1895


----------



## Mavcat (Jan 17, 2016)

Teemote said:


> I have never used Bendazole, but I had camallanus worm last year in my tank, probably got it from one of the dwarf ram i got from big als.
> 
> I did catch it early and tried the levamisole coated food, but what I found is that the med dissolved too quickly in water so it wasn't as effective. Then i bought levamisole straight up and dosed the entire tank, 3 times, 1 week apart and now I am camallanus worm free.
> 
> ...


It's too bad I didn't check in here first then... I accidentally ended up buying way too much fenbendazole so I'm going to give it a good try first. But I'll keep your recommendion in mind.


----------



## Mavcat (Jan 17, 2016)

I also wish I knew about AngelFins earlier! They have the meds for way cheaper and they look easier to use. 
Ah well. Live and learn.


----------

